# Best Sports Nicknames



## Truthspeaker

This will be an endurance excercise. Kind of like counting to as many numbers as you can. Who ever is the last post wins. One nickname at a time. First sports nickname on the List:


The Babe

-George Herman Ruth


----------



## Fatality

Will the Thrill/the natural

Will Clark


----------



## Fatality

Don Mattingly "Donnie Baseball"


----------



## Fatality

Orel Hershiser "bulldog"


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Rocket" Randall Cunningham.


----------



## Xenophon

The chairman of the board..whitey Ford

Sayhey kid...willy mays

Tom Terrific..Tom seaver

Cobra...dave parker

Mr October...Reggie Jackson


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> The chairman of the board..whitey Ford
> 
> Sayhey kid...willy mays
> 
> Tom Terrific..Tom seaver
> 
> Cobra...dave parker
> 
> Mr October...Reggie Jackson



It's no fun if you give more than one nickname at a time. save your answers for later if you want to will the marathon.


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Big Hurt
~Frank Thomas


----------



## Truthspeaker

and please don't post two in a row, let someone else respond otherwise you're showing your cards too soon. 
This is an exercise to see who knows the most nicknames.


----------



## rightwinger

Charlie Hustle....Pete Rose


----------



## dink

"Shoeless" Joe Jackson.


----------



## Xenophon

Truthspeaker said:


> and please don't post two in a row, let someone else respond otherwise you're showing your cards too soon.
> This is an exercise to see who knows the most nicknames.


If you wanted this to be a game you should have said so in the OP, not later on.

I'm not a mind reader.


----------



## Sarah G

Just a comment before my pick.  I really love Charlie Hustle.

Michael 'Air' Jordan


----------



## JW Frogen

"The Great White Dope", Gerry Cooney.

The man who faught with his face.


----------



## rightwinger

"Smoking" Joe Frazier


----------



## random3434

_Pistol _Pete Maravich


----------



## Fatality

Big George

George Foreman


----------



## random3434

_*Smooth.................... *_Sam Perkins


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pelé

Edson Arantes do Nascimento


----------



## tigerbob

Chuck new kids on the knoblauch.


----------



## Paulie

A-Roid


----------



## Article 15

The Flyin' Hawaiian


----------



## Paulie

Mark McLiar


----------



## Terry

Sportscream


----------



## Article 15

Air McNair


----------



## Article 15

Larry Legend  and some dude named Magic


----------



## Paulie

Dikembe Mutombo - "cookie monster"


----------



## Paulie

Sammy "so-so" Sosa


----------



## random3434

_The General~_ Bobby Knight


----------



## Article 15

The Hammer of God (unless it's at a key moment in a playoff game against the Red Sox) Mariano Rivera


----------



## Paulie

Aaron BOOM


----------



## Article 15

Aaron Fucking Boone


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Aaron Fucking Boone



lol, that too.


----------



## random3434

Raghib '*Rocket'* Ismal


----------



## Article 15

Tim "Rock" Raines


----------



## Paulie

If that's Boone's, what's Dent's?

And Buckner's?


----------



## Paulie

That's right I forgot, that was Dent's, and Boone's is just a play on it.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> That's right I forgot, that was Dent's, and Boone's is just a play on it.





Bill Buckner is usually just referred to as "Buckner" around here but it's said in a way that leaves no doubt it's a four letter word.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right I forgot, that was Dent's, and Boone's is just a play on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Buckner is usually just referred to as "Buckner" around here but it's said in a way that leaves no doubt it's a four letter word.
Click to expand...


Probably not as much anymore though, right?

Around here Joe Carter's name was mud forever, along with Mitch Williams.  But Mitch has since been forgiven and no one really cares about Carter now.


----------



## random3434

Jerome _The Bus_ Bettis


----------



## Xenophon

George 'The iceman' gervin.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right I forgot, that was Dent's, and Boone's is just a play on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Buckner is usually just referred to as "Buckner" around here but it's said in a way that leaves no doubt it's a four letter word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not as much anymore though, right?
> 
> Around here Joe Carter's name was mud forever, along with Mitch Williams.  But Mitch has since been forgiven and no one really cares about Carter now.
Click to expand...


It's nowhere near how it used to be.

Ahhhh Carter's grand slam ... not a dramatic as Gibson's homer but still in up there when it comes to greatest homers I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> George 'The iceman' gervin.



Good one!

The Mailman is a pretty kick ass nick name too.


----------



## random3434

*Double D~ *Dale Davis (I loved him!)


----------



## Graybeard

Roger (The Dodger) Staubach, also Capt. Comeback.


----------



## Xenophon

'Old aches & pains' Luke Apling


----------



## random3434

Andre "_*The Hawk"*_ Dawson


----------



## Xenophon

The big cat ..Johnny Mize (later reused for Andres Garalaga)


----------



## Article 15

The Ryan Express


----------



## Article 15

Ryne "Rino" Sandberg


----------



## random3434

Ryan "*Crybaby"* Leaf


----------



## random3434

Jeff "*Crybaby"* George


----------



## Xenophon

Echo Zulu said:


> Jeff "*Crybaby"* George


I used to call him 'Mr peanut' because he always pushed his helmet back and looked like a giant peanut head.


----------



## Sarah G

"Tiger" Woods


----------



## Xenophon

The wizard of Oz...Ozzie Smith


----------



## Terry

Article 15 said:


> Ryne "Rino" Sandberg


Picture this:

Sitting in Hawaii watching the baseball game, hub and I are trying to find a middle name for our son.  The discussion wasn't going well.  Ryne Sandberg was announced up to bat..hub said RYNE...and that was it.


----------



## xotoxi

Although it is not a nickname, the best _name_ in sports was a little known defensive back that played for the Pats several years ago:

*Harry Colon*


----------



## Xenophon

Billy 'white shoes' Johnson


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> and please don't post two in a row, let someone else respond otherwise you're showing your cards too soon.
> This is an exercise to see who knows the most nicknames.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted this to be a game you should have said so in the OP, not later on.
> 
> I'm not a mind reader.
Click to expand...


My bad, don't take it personal.


----------



## Lumpy 1

NHL, best sport ever

 Boom Boom Geoffrion


----------



## Lumpy 1

NHL...George Vezina... Chicotimi Cucumber


----------



## Truthspeaker

Tractor Traylor

~Robert Traylor


----------



## Truthspeaker

I'm not supposed to go twice but I need to revive the thread.

The Diesel

~Shaq


----------



## Truthspeaker

No one else has any nicknames?


----------



## del

teddy ballgame and the splendid splinter

ted williams


----------



## manifold

Martina "Cunnil" Hingis


----------



## manifold

Mr April - Alex Rodriguez


----------



## manifold

Nifty - Rick Middleton


----------



## manifold

World B. Free


----------



## manifold

Johnny "The Idiot" Damon


----------



## del

ken "the rat" linsemann


----------



## manifold

Clell Lavern "Butch" Hobson


----------



## manifold

Did anyone say Maurice "The Rocket" Richard?


----------



## del

johnny "chief" bucyk


----------



## manifold

The Truth - Paul Pierce


----------



## manifold

Wild Thing - Mitch Williams


----------



## manifold

Nobody said The Great One yet?


----------



## manifold

Or Super Mario?


----------



## manifold

Cinco Ocho - Jonathan Papelbon


----------



## manifold

Randy "The Unit" Johnson


----------



## manifold

Damn!

Nobody said Big Papi yet either!


----------



## del

the rooster

rick burleson


----------



## manifold

Ken "The Snake" Stabler


----------



## manifold

del said:


> the rooster
> 
> rick burleson



Good call! 

With that stash, they should've called him the porn star.


----------



## manifold

Yaz


----------



## del

manifold said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the rooster
> 
> rick burleson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call!
> 
> With that stash, they should've called him the porn star.
Click to expand...


he was kinda reemsish 

the golden bear

jack nicklaus


----------



## manifold

LT

As in the original LT - Lawrence Taylor


----------



## Valerie

One of the funniest:  John "pie face" McKenzie


----------



## manifold

Sweetness - Walter Payton


----------



## manifold

Deion "Prime Time" Sanders

Still the best man for man coverage cornerback that ever played the game.  Would be the overall best if he could've ever made an open field tackle.


----------



## manifold

George "The Boomer" Scott


----------



## del

manifold said:


> George "The Boomer" Scott



hittin' taters and playing some fine 1B

crazy legs hirsch


----------



## manifold

And then there is they guy I used to love to hate... Guy Lafleur.  He had two nicknames.

The Flower - which is kind of a lame nickname since his last name is french for flower.

Le Demon Blond (The Blond Demon)


And then of course there was his teammate and goalie The Thieving Giraffe - Ken Dryden.


----------



## random3434

_Long John_-John Daly


----------



## Truthspeaker

Juan Gone

~Juan Gonzalez


----------



## Truthspeaker

Big Country
~Bryant Reeves


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Panda

~Pablo Sandoval


----------



## rightwinger

No fair Truth...three in a row


----------



## rightwinger

Ray  Boom....Boom Mancini


----------



## Truthspeaker

I know... but no one wants to do one at a time.

The Big Dipper

~Wilt Chamberlain


----------



## Paulie

Manny Ramiroids


----------



## Truthspeaker

Air France
~Mikael Pietrus


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Big Fundamental
~Tim Duncan


----------



## Charles Stucker

"The Iron Horse" Lou Gehrig


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Truth
~Paul Pierce


----------



## BolshevikHunter

William "Bar none" Floyd

~BH


----------



## Oddball

Jim "Shaky" Eisenreich.

That was just sick and wrong.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Chuck "The Ice Man" Lidell

~BH


----------



## Charles Stucker

Joe Louis "The Brown Bomber"


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Hector "Macho" Comancho

LOL!!!!!!!!!! Didn't that dude kill some guy in the ring? ~BH


----------



## Charles Stucker

Andre the Giant
With Honorable mention to
Arnold "Bodybuilding is Also a Sport" Schwarzenegger 
and
Sean "James Bond" Connery


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Freak
~ Javon Kearse


----------



## Oddball

Jim "Gumby" Gantner


----------



## Charles Stucker

Jack Dempsey "The Manassa Mauler"

Is it unfair bringing up guys I read about in History of Sports?
I'll promise not to look up my old prof, who specialized in Classical Sports, and run you through Greek Olympians and Roman Gladiators - he had a list of 60 or so that he had actually gotten something like a bio sketch from diverse documents. Most had nicknames.


----------



## Dr Grump

The Brick With Eyes - Glenn Lazarus


----------



## Dr Grump

Spud - Mark Carroll (also Russell Crowe bodyguard)


----------



## B L Zeebub

English Soccer goalkeeper, Tommy "Dracula" Lawrence, he could not deal with crosses.


----------



## Charles Stucker

Wilt the Stilt Chamberlain


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Big Dipper
~ Said Chamberlain


----------



## Charles Stucker

The Sultan of Swat
aforementioned Babe Ruth


----------



## Truthspeaker

Flash
~Dwayne Wade


----------



## Truthspeaker

Dr. J.

~Julius Erving


----------



## Charles Stucker

Jack Johnson - The Galveston Giant


----------



## Truthspeaker

"Penny" Hardaway




~Anfernee Hardaway


----------



## Charles Stucker

"Two Ton" Tony Galento


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Big Cat




Andres Galarraga


----------



## Andrew2382

Bucky "Fucking" Dent


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Crime Dog




Fred McGriff


----------



## Charles Stucker

George "Old Blood and Guts" Patton
1912 Olympic Pentathlon


----------



## Truthspeaker

OJ Simpson





I don't even know his first name.


----------



## Charles Stucker

Truthspeaker said:


> OJ Simpson
> 
> I don't even know his first name.


Orange?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Stan "The Man" Musial


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Flying Tomato




~Shawn White


----------



## uscitizen

Dick Trickle.

No wait that is his real name.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Agent Zero





Gilbert Arenas


----------

